# hardy shrimp???



## discus-jack96 (Mar 28, 2010)

im thinking of getting shrimp but i dont know were to begin,what species is hardy and nice looking??


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Red cherry shrimp are the hardiest of the commonly available FW ornamental shrimp species.


----------



## discus-jack96 (Mar 28, 2010)

they look very nice what parameters do they need e.g ph


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

They live in a very wide array of water parameters to be honest. So there really isn't a set water parameter for them.


----------



## discus-jack96 (Mar 28, 2010)

least thats ok


----------



## Mlanza (May 10, 2010)

epicfish has great cherry shrimp.. all 20 of mine survived


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Epicfish's shrimp are awesome! Mine are maturing to a very bright red, and are breeding well.


----------



## dish418 (May 27, 2010)

I would like to get some as well. I have Mollies, Several different Tetra's, Gourami's and a Loach. Would any of these give the shrimp a hard time?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

The loaches I suppose, but if you get enough RCS I dont think it will be a problem, they breed so fast.


----------



## discus-jack96 (Mar 28, 2010)

what size shoal would be good for a 10 gal tank and a 40 gal(because these guys look realy nice )


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

All the fish you listed could kill shrimp. It just depends on what kind of loaches ect.

But you should buy 20, breed them, and then stock the tanks with fish. 

As far a stocking, I have about 500 in my 55g.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

amanos are also robust shrimp.


----------



## discus-jack96 (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Mollies, Several different Tetra's, Gourami's will all harass the shrimp. Make sure you have lots of cover, piles of rocks, and plants for the RCS to hide in. Red Cherry Shrimp, relative to other shrimp species, are pretty hardy. They adapt well to almost any water condition, even my naturally soft water. 

I thought I might have problems with the shrimp in my soft water but I haven't.

For more info on care and breeding of RCS, try this: 
http://www.wikihow.com/Breed-Red-Cherry-Shrimp


----------

